# Dust collection for miter saw



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm currently using the 1" DC port on my Craftsman miter saw connected to my shop vac for DC for the miter saw. In another thread today (*Few pics of recent shop builds*) I saw that he uses a large box behind the saw to catch the dust & chips.

2 questions: 1) I assume that a shop vac isn't going to suck enough volume of air to be able to use a dust box effectively? and 2) has anyone connected the saw DC port while also using a dust box? Maybe connect the port to the shop vac and the box to my 2HP HF dust collector?

I am working on 4" metal ducting running along the ceiling as being cheap and easy to construct. Can I mix 4" galvanized duct from HD with the large radius curves and "Y"s that Grizzly sells? So often 4" isn't 4"

Thanks


----------



## hoosierarcher (Jan 2, 2017)

GuitarPhotographer said:


> I'm currently using the 1" DC port on my Craftsman miter saw connected to my shop vac for DC for the miter saw. In another thread today (*Few pics of recent shop builds*) I saw that he uses a large box behind the saw to catch the dust & chips.
> 
> 2 questions: 1) I assume that a shop vac isn't going to suck enough volume of air to be able to use a dust box effectively? and 2) has anyone connected the saw DC port while also using a dust box? Maybe connect the port to the shop vac and the box to my 2HP HF dust collector?
> 
> ...




Hello, i built the box in the above mentioned thread. Before i hooked the box into my dc. I had a shop vac with a dust deputy in the box and it worked well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

hoosierarcher said:


> Hello, i built the box in the above mentioned thread. Before i hooked the box into my dc. I had a shop vac with a dust deputy in the box and it worked well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

A cyclone/Thein separator is in my future. My plan is to get all the tools on the HF DC system, now half use the HF DC and the other half use the shop vac.

I know the DC isn't going to do much for the miter saw because of the low velocity of air and the large particle size. Do you have any tips on where to put the port on such a box?


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Have you looked at this thread?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/miter-saw-dust-collection-60749/


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

ducbsa said:


> Have you looked at this thread?
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/miter-saw-dust-collection-60749/


Now I have, thanks. None of the solutions presented looks very good. The last with the sliding doors doesn't seem all that great based on the big pile of sawdust revealed when he opens the door to show us the door track.

I think I'll try some cardboard box solutions before I build anything elaborate.

Thanks


----------



## hoosierarcher (Jan 2, 2017)

GuitarPhotographer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> A cyclone/Thein separator is in my future. My plan is to get all the tools on the HF DC system, now half use the HF DC and the other half use the shop vac.
> 
> I know the DC isn't going to do much for the miter saw because of the low velocity of air and the large particle size. Do you have any tips on where to put the port on such a box?




I put mine on the bottom in back. I will say it does a very good job. Traps in the high 90’s % of SEEN dust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

